# Daytona in Early June



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

Posted in the inshore surf-fishing, but this is related for fly-fishing of course...

Heading to Daytona in early June to watch my Brother in-law race and since there will be some down time I want to fish. Having two young boys doesn't leave much time to fish. 

I have a TFO 8wt prowith med-sink line. What flies should I be tying before I get down there? Pink clousers/ chartruese, shrimp, sand fleas?

I am getting excited about this trip so any help will be great.

Are there certain areas that would produce better than others? Don't give me your honey holes, I just want to catch some fish and enjoy the beach with the family. 

If there is info that you don't want everyone else to know please send me an email at [email protected]

Thanks in advance for the help.

And if any of you visit the Great Smokey Mtns in East TN let me know and I can show you some great areas for trout, smallmouth or stripers. 

Thanks again,

Ben


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't mean to sound rude, but I am curious why you are posting on a Pensacola site to get info on Daytona? Daytona is about 8 hours and a whole lot of "difference" away. They will be experiencing considerably different migratory patterns than we will over here. They even fish for different species, i.e. snook, than we do. But I will say you would be safe using the patterns you suggested, but I would contact someone local about color preference and regionally specific patterns. Hope you find some answers and good luck on your trip. If you ever get down this way, there are several guys on here willing to help.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got back from Daytona last week. I for the most part caught a LOT of nothing. I did get a 15-20lb Bluefish caught on a bottom rig from the shore. The damndest part is that he ate the 2oz pyramid sinker as I started reeling it in! I caught him with out hooking him!

As for flyfishing, if you have no boat, you might find it hard to find a spot... The only flyshop that I could locate while there was in Titusville, about an hour south. I didn't get down there to check it out. Sorry I couldn't be more help. If you are fishing from shore, there is a nice little part with a T shaped pier at the bridge over the "river" on Dunlawton Rd. It is one of the major briges over the bay.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

flylips- I posted on here thinking that maybe someone would have traveled over that direction. I know there is quite a difference in location, but I havn't found a better forum that relates so much to surf fishing. Even though it was a risk to ask I am glad that I did, and this site has given me a wealth of info on surf fishing that I never would have known about before. If any of you guys make it up to the Knoxville Area and the Smoky Mountainssend me a PM and I will direct you the best I can.

Thanks for the help.


----------

